# perfect mini greenhouse for the security conscieous grower!



## jjsunderground (Dec 8, 2007)

check out these mini greenhouses that are kinda opaque not easy to see whats growing inside! perfect! 

Planthouse Hobby Greenhouse Kit

Available in three sizes, the PlantHouse&#8482; design provides a convenient and effective way to protect your tender shrubs and perennials against damaging winter environments. Set up easily on soil or hard surface. Compact and lightweight, the PlantHouse&#8482; requires no assembly tools. Set up, take down and store in seconds! The large zippered door allows for easy access. The large screened door allows for optimum ventilation, and pest protection. Creates the perfect environment for hardening off plants.			 		 				 					 				 greenhouses are constructed with the incredibly durable UV resistant, waterproof Gro-Tec&#8482; material featuring rip stop protection. Revolutionary Easy Set-Up, Take-Down and Store in seconds with no tools required.

Totebag included.	

If you want to check them out, here's the link:
http://www.greenhousemegastore.com/


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 10, 2007)

wow....they found a new marketing scheme for the simple tent... :hubba:


----------



## md.apothecary (Dec 10, 2007)

looks cool I have had troubles with venting on those before, especially where I am at, but that's because my climate is a very 'HOT' topic! I am willing to bet you could make your own cheaper though all things considered. You need a fabric store and a hardware store or scraps from the garage.


----------



## smotpoker (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## md.apothecary (Dec 10, 2007)

:rofl: nice editing stoney bud! LOL


----------



## pythagorasjones (Jan 8, 2008)

Its real easy to make a small starter house out of pvc pipe and clear plastic that you can get at any homedepot.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 8, 2008)

ya but the hey words are Clear plastic......
  who wants that ya kno???


----------



## pythagorasjones (Jan 8, 2008)

well its not clear, its more a translucent, it lets light through but you cant tell whats growing inside, and going this route allows you to make it to any dimension you choose.


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 8, 2008)

lol if you invited me inside your house and i seen u had a big tent in your indoors i think out of curisoty i would unzip to see who is sleepin inside lol


----------

